
The concept of retiring early ‘will disappear’ due to the coronavirus pandemi - paulpauper
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/20/why-the-concept-of-retiring-early-could-disappear-due-to-coronavirus.html
======
battery_cowboy
This is a horrible article, it's just several people who have no studies nor
credentials to backup their guesses. It has zero training as to why, it's
literally an appeal to authority, but the authority here has zero credibility.

